
Exception Handling Inside Linux Kernel - bytefire
https://binarydebt.wordpress.com/2018/11/16/try-catch-in-linux-kernel/amp/
======
bytefire
It's interesting how little known this exception handling mechanism is:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/51761688/linux-driver-
tr...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/51761688/linux-driver-try-
catch/53359582)

